# A Walk in Wharfedale



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Still without a van picking new one up 14th March 2008, so we are off today on another walking exploit, back into the Yorkshire Dales, we have looked at the weather forecast and it has given windy conditions, as a result we have changed our plans and will avoid the High Fells, not very comfortable on the tops in a force 10, our selected walk is from Buckden in Wharfedale.

We were up bright and early flasks and sandwiches packed, our start was slightly delayed due to Mothers Day, we were off thats Mitsi, me and the wife for 9.30. On to the A1 heading north turned off to Collingham just before Wetherby on to Harewood where we saw 4 Red Kites hovering in the thermals at Pool Bank great looking birds, on to Otley, Skipton, Grassington, Kettlewell great little site on the outskirts of the village but no Hook Ups and on to Buckden. We parked in the village car park, quite expensive should have looked around a bit, we would have found a spot for nowt, any way boots and gear on and we were off, up the path from the car park a 1 in 7 I am told heading to Cray through Racks Wood. We have never walked the first part of this walk before as we have always been on the tops of the fells, this time the walk took us only half way up, the wind was still very strong and was in our faces but we pressed on. There were great view to the left looking down Wharfedale very interesting Limestone escarpments, we went through a gate which had the biggest Limestone boulder for a gate post I have ever seen, the sun was out but that dreadful wind and considerable wind chill, no shelter, anyway we got to the path which dropped down to Cray at last some shelter, we headed to Cray and decided to have our lunch and recover a bit from the head on wind. We sat on a large stone sheltered from the wind with a drystone wall running away from us on the right, Mitsi was on edge would not settle or eat her biscuits, she was partrolling about in protection mode, something was definitely wrong both of us had picked up on it, I thought that a Fox could be near by, after a while she did come and sit with us but still sniffing the air and unsettled, then what popped out of the wall about 4 yards from us, a Stoat must have had young to be so brave, in short both dog and Stoat backed off, but I do think the Stoat would have had a go at Mitsi if she had gone for it, something new happens everyday, we finished our lunch and set of again over a stream with stepping stones into Cray and across a road , there is a pub here the White Lion we passed behind it heading to Scar House, we were now out of the wind which made the going a lot easier and we made good time, Mitsi was on the lead most of the time due to the sheep and we saw the first high fell lambs. we passed Scar House and the view to the East was stunning all the way down Wharfedale to Kettlewell, we stopped for a coffee and to take in this view, what a pleasure now that the wind has been forgotten. We pressed on towards Yockenthwaite on what I am advised is a path called the Postmans Walk and follows a ridge, the views to the east were with us all the way to the village. We dropped down to low level and picked up the Dales way heading East along the banks of the river Wharfe, we were now completely out of the wind even dafodils were in flower and more lambs, we passed a number of Hay Barns which were being used as they were originally intended winter residence for cattle with hay stored in the attic. A real pleasant walk now which anybody who can put one foot infront of the other would be able to do. The river Wharfe was carry some extra water which made it a wild torrent and looked quite spectacular. We arrived at Hubberholme where the church dates back to the 12 Century and the oak pews were made in the 1930's by the ''Mouseman''. The writer JB Priestly wrote about the village and his ashes are buried in the churchyard The village holds a candle auction ever year, the 200 year old tradition raises money for the poor of the parish. we go over the bridge and press on back to Buckden along the other bank of the river, we observed the tea shop was still open in the village. We got back to the car and caught our breath, 9 miles 4.5 hours of shear delight, didn't fancy the drive back though would have preferred being in the motorhome.

Hope you have enjoyed it as much as we did
Broom


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Well I for one did! Buckden, Hubberholme and Scar house make for some of the best Dale walks in our area, I saw them Red Kites too today, I reckon they must be hungry, no let up in recent winds and rain for a couple of days has hampered thier ability to soar and scavenge poor beggars!

The Swale is in spate at the moment, did you get some piccies?

Dave


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave

Sorry no photo's we forgot to charge the camera, lots of signs of spring this weekend really had a nice day and shuck off the ''SAD'' scenario

Best regards
Broom


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We live in the Leeds area too Broom and have spent lots of time walking around Wharfedale so reading your post was a pleasure!
Before we moved over to Motorhomes we had a tent and one of our favourite sites was Masons farm at Appletreewick,we have spent many evenings drinking a selection of the "stupid Beers" in the new Inn.
I call them "stupid beers" because we have always ended up stupid after drinking them!
Now we have the Motorhome we tend to neglect Wharfedale (I am apprehensive about Bolton Abbey Bridge,will we get through with the Starblazer?) and our 13 year old labrador can still manage a couple of hours walking but he is well past an all day hike on the Wharfe!
You have reminded me of what wonderful countryside and villages we have on our doorstep and we must venture back there very soon!


Val


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Val

You will get through the Archway with the Starblazer as long as you have no roof attachments, we have with the Stargazer, the CC site at Bolton Abbey is not dog friendly, as is the area ''Duke of Devonshire'' estate I think, do not like dogs off the lead even on the moors, shooting and the like, we like CC Hawes and CC Grassington the best Dales sites.

I now what you mean about the local beers, ''leg platting' springs to mind

See you on the Fells

Broom


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Broom. I enjoyed your walk :wink:

I love keeping up with :: Richard Bell ::. Beautiful sketches and descriptions.

You can sign up to his free email newsletter.

Gerald


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for that Broom,we have nothing up top so to speak so we should be fine!
We were thinking of taking the Motorhome to Appletreewick once the field has dried out(no hardstandings) or the Grassington Site.
The Duke of Devonshire will not let you walk up to Simons Seat with your dog so we know there is a "get orf my land"mentality around his land!
We are booked on to the Hawes site in a few weeks time so looking forward to that.
Not quite the kind of weather today for a picnic at Burnsall by the river :wink: !

Val

ps It would have ben a bonus if I could have platted my legs,at least they would have been moving  
Similar situation occured in Masham last year


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Val

CC at Grassington ever time my favourite local site, get your map out and walk across the fields to the waterfalls up into the village then back via the Rugby ground, a short nice walk. Loads of others up towards Malham on the moors.

We also walked all the way down the river to the site at Appletreewick met our mate and did a walk there then walked all the way back 16 miles we did that day. The site at Appletreewick can get very busy you could have a tent pitched on top of you.

Have you tried the C&CC at Barnard Castle

Best regards
Broom


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We are booked in Barnard Castle in September  
We will give Grassington a try (when we can get in!),it's not a bad run from Leeds,there in no time at all!
Which Motorhome are you picking up on the 14th?
Is your Autocruise your last Motorhome or your new one?

Val


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Val

Our new Motorhome is an Auto Trail Cheyenne 696 Loline Low bed, quite excited now

Best regards
Broom


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Oooooooh very nice!
We nearly opted for an Autotrail but stuck with the Autocruise with the low bed,had a Starfire before that.
Will look out for the 08 Cheyenne on the routes in and out of Leeds and give you a frantic wave!

regards,

Val


----------

